# Alf billing rules



## coder1 (Sep 14, 2010)

How do you bill an ALF Medicare part B patient for wound care services when the ALF doesn't have an NPI? I'm not concerned about the POS but rather the lack of NPI required to bill Medicare patients...


----------

